# I did lots of tractor work today



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well I had a chance, and got some work done on my tractors. I dug the 444 out of the back 40, and put it in the garage so I can get it ready to reinstall the motor in it. I also put some new front tires on the 224, and came up with some custom front wheel weights. I also dug my big plow blade out, and will hook that up to the 224 to help out the little walk behiond snowblower. 


Got some pictures, so just sit back, and enjoy....



The older Case, and Ingersoll tractors had no filter in the hydrolic system. Well after finding some shimmer in the fluid the last change, I figer its time to do something. I added a return line filter in the system. Just piped in to the line between the cooler, and the tank. Right now, the hoses hold it in place, but I am working on a bracket. When done I will bake a copy, and add it to my 444 also.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77036>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I had these tires on my Gravely, and am thinking of putting snowhog type tires on that, so figer I would trash those smmth rib tires it had.

You can also get a good look at the weights. It it two 5lb plates bilted to the rim.[ya I know My drilling was off]


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77040>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Good view of the tires, wheel weights, filter, AND my modifed weight box. With the splitter hanging off the rear, you sure dont need rear wheel weights, but you REALY need some in front.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77045>


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks good, Paul. How about backing off a bit and show us the whole tractor. 

I guess you finished rebuilding your engine. Any details on that project? I think my JD 140 has the same Kohler.

I got some front weights for my JD 170. Any tips on drilling and mounting?

P.S. I was writing as you were posting your 3rd pic.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

A shot from the front. People say, that on a non driven whell the tires should be flipped backwords. Guess we will see. [BTW you also see my little 5hp snowblower. Tell you, that old girl has seen some REAL abuse, and keeps ticking]


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77051>


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Yup. Back to a shop full of Ingersoll's.

<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=77056>


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Good looking tractors , Big ole tires on the last pic .
I missed the bid on ebay for wheels and tires for my JG mower.
BY $2.50 !!!. I gorgot about it , I just checked it.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Glad to hear that you found some time to work on the 224. Looks like it is coming along nicely!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Paul...

I wish is I lived closer, I’d love to come and help.
I was so bored today, I washed the HT-23 and the GT5000,
neatened up my equipment manuals and exercised the Onan.
Too cold to start a major project, I need some snow dam-it.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Paul...
> 
> I wish is I lived closer, I’d love to come and help.
> ...


Well it was just one of those days where things fell together, and I had a few hours to work. Lots to do still. I only got that one side wheel weight done, so I still have to drill the other wheel, and the holes in one more weight. I also have to price out some rear tires today. The one is SO dryrotted, that it only holds air for about 10 hours. I was going to tube it, but the splits are so deap, I am afread it will rip right open.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Greg _
> *Looks good, Paul. How about backing off a bit and show us the whole tractor.
> 
> I guess you finished rebuilding your engine. Any details on that project? I think my JD 140 has the same Kohler.
> ...


I did not do a full rebuild on it. I had started to, but when I got it apart, I saw that all the problems it had was just a blown head gasket. The rest of the motor was so clean I did not bother with a rebuild. No cyl wheare or anything. I have a thred going in the small engine board, but have not updated it in a wile. 

As for the weights, I just drilled two holes in the rib, then put some carrage bolts in. Not a perfice setup, and I miss drilled the holes in the weights a bit but it seems to be OK. One problem is that the tire valve is on the out side of the wheel. So if I need to check, or fill, I have to remove the weights. We will see how it works. The Case/Ingersoll's are a little front light, so anything will help.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I still have to figure out what to do with that filter bracket. Not a lot of room, and the motor is rubber mounted, so things move around a bit there. I will post pictures if I come up with something.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You could probably fabricate a bracket coming off the frame...should be enough flex in the hoses to offset any engine movement.


A day spent working on the tractors and equipment can be just a therapeutic as a day in the seat:thumbsup:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

The single cly ones are rubber mounted. I was thinking of attaching it to those mount's, and run an arm up from there. Kinda like an upside down "T"


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well just order my new rear tires. I orderd up a set of the bar tires from Tucker Tire. I just hope I have them by the end of the week. I want to have them mounted by the weekend.


I had shopped around for tires, and was thinking of going with another style. Kinda like the ATV tires that Argee has, but I could not find them in my size. The placement of the Hydro motor on the transaxle is too close to the tire eaven to jump up one size to 23 9.5x12, so I am stuck with the 23 8.5x12's.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *
> 
> A day spent working on the tractors and equipment can be just a therapeutic as a day in the seat:thumbsup: *



Yup. For me thats the most fun part of the hobby


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> 
> 
> 
> A day spent working on the tractors and equipment can be just a therapeutic as a day in the seat:thumbsup: [/B]


 If the machine breaks down in the middle of a mud pit and the weather leaves a lot to be desired, working on machines can be just that ,WORK!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *If the machine breaks down in the middle of a mud pit and the weather leaves a lot to be desired, working on machines can be just that ,WORK! *


At that point, you leave them in the mud pit til the weather clears up. No sense getting ones self sick over a broken tractor.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *At that point, you leave them in the mud pit til the weather clears up. No sense getting ones self sick over a broken tractor. *



Sometimes a man has to do what a man has to do:winky: :lmao:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Sometimes a man has to do what a man has to do:winky: :lmao: *


* TOUCHE*:lmao:


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

*Re: Re: True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by Argee _
> *At that point, you leave them in the mud pit til the weather clears up. No sense getting ones self sick over a broken tractor. *


I have left many a tractor, AND cars, in this socalled "mud pit"  


When you do it as a hobby, it's important to not let it get to the point of "work" And in most cases I dont NEED to get the stuff fixed, so I just hang out till the "mood meter" points to that project agean.


----------



## MowHoward2210 (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *I have left many a tractor, AND cars, in this socalled "mud pit"
> 
> 
> When you do it as a hobby, it's important to not let it get to the point of "work" And in most cases I dont NEED to get the stuff fixed, so I just hang out till the "mood meter" points to that project agean.   *


I like the "work" option you have, Paul. One of these days when I move out to the country I hope I can get an old GT to "work" on.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*Re: True Sometimes*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *If the machine breaks down in the middle of a mud pit and the weather leaves a lot to be desired, working on machines can be just that ,WORK! *


That's the day you get the digital camera out and post an ad on Ebay, telling the buyer he has to pick it up himself.:furious:


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

Hey Paul,

Nice job. Was wondering if you could give me the specs on the filter you installed. want to put one on my 644. Been looking at surplus center.com.

Thanks, and nice job again.

Bob


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I got it from Northern tools. 

assembly
Part number 4020

3/4 NPT ports
15psi bypass
10 micron
Max 15 GPM for return line


Replacment Filter

part number 4021


Hope this helps.

Filter


----------

